# Clownfish MIA



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I bought this Maroon gold strip clownfish @$35 i can't believe i lost it.

I dont mean like die, i mean LOST it. It's a 29g tank how far can it go? I tore apart the tank last night, didn't see anything, anywhere, looked all around the tank including behind it and in the refugium nothing, i didnt see it for two days, i dont see a hint that it's dead cuz bone is usually left if it is. Not a clue where he went

I am adding a pair of clownfish later this week if he's hiding IN any of the LR they should push him out of it, i know th efirefish hides IN one of the LR but i looked in all the crevices with flashlight didnt see anything.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

If you add any other clowns to the tank and if the GSM is still alive it will kill the new clowns! GSM's are the meanest clowns and will kill even their own kind.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i know its obvious, but did you check for fish-jerky around the the tank on the floor?


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

did you check around your tank, because it might of jumped out?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yea i searched around entire thing it's nearly completely enclosed. 

was thinking of addin the new ones to flush him out then move him to a new tank


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

Stupid question, you don't have a carpet anemone do you?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

nope............


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

gotta be held up in a rock fortress, do you have a hood it can be stuck on? a lip he could have jumped onto, ive heard of that happening, other wise, its hiding really really good, or something may have eaten him. actually now that i think about it. zoo's have been known to lock onto a fish and devour it completly in seconds, you should really pull all those out and send em down, and the frogspawn just to be safe!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

did you check the overflow? Any new liverock lately? Any LARGE hairy mushrooms?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yea theirs really large hairy mushrooms, think they ate him?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

hairy mushrooms can eat fish?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

very large ones can if the fish is small enough and if it nuzzles them the right way. I've heard of mandarins getting eaten by large hairy mushrooms.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I am not saying that can't happen but I have a baby clownfish (Less than 1/2in) that sleeps in a large hairy shroom and he lays there all night with no problems at all. The shroom has never even closed around him.

All animals are different so it's possible that it could happen in therory


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i thought about the theory but to put that mass of a body into the stem of a shroom would kinda stick out like a sore thumb wouldnt it? especially a night when they close up....


----------

